# Wie lange ist mein PC noch aktuell?



## (AUT)Jazzman (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo,ich wollt mal fragen,wie lang mein PC noch die "potenziell neuesten" Spiele packt.

Mein System:
MoBo: Gigabyte Ma-785-UD2H
CPU: Phenom II X4 925 @3500MHz
VGA:HD5870 @970/1330
HDD: Hitachi Deskstar
CPU-kühler: AMD Boxed
NT: BeQuiet PurePower L7 530W
Gehäuse: Trendsonic Hummer FX

wär super,wenn mir jmd helfen könnte...


----------



## D@rk (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich würde jz mal behaupten, das was jz an spielen 2011 ansteht, packt dein pc auf high.

Außnahme is Crysis 2  is bestimmt wieder utopisch 


PS.Wie viel RAM hast du?!


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2011)

Brauchst dir noch keinen Stress zu machen. Solange die meisten Games  noch auf/für die Konsolen entwickelt werden, bist du noch relativ vorn  mit dabei
Zudem ist deine 5870 gut übertaktet...


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (5. Februar 2011)

4GB Mushkin Black Stiletto.

Hab gerade Prime95 laufen lassen.
CPU wurde 76Grad heiß,danach Blue screen und neu starten,ist auch in BFBC2 manchmal so,da würds dann schon sinn machen,den Boxed-Kühler auszutauschen,oder?


----------



## Ceyone (5. Februar 2011)

(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> 4GB Mushkin Black Stiletto.
> 
> Hab gerade Prime95 laufen lassen.
> CPU wurde 76Grad heiß,danach Blue screen und neu starten,ist auch in BFBC2 manchmal so,da würds dann schon sinn machen,den Boxed-Kühler auszutauschen,oder?



Anscheinend. 

Der ist wohl am beliebtesten:

http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Ku...-Rev-B-120mm-1400rpm-0-26dBA_i8187_110364.htm


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2011)

(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> 4GB Mushkin Black Stiletto.
> 
> Hab gerade Prime95 laufen lassen.
> CPU wurde 76Grad heiß,danach Blue screen und neu starten,ist auch in BFBC2 manchmal so,da würds dann schon sinn machen,den Boxed-Kühler auszutauschen,oder?


Auf jeden Fall. Deine Ohren und dein Prozzi werden es dir danken. Ich würde dir den Scythe Mugen2 empfehlen


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (5. Februar 2011)

Der Cpu-Kühler müsste dann aber auch von der Größe her zwischen dem MoBo und dem thermalright Spitfire platz haben,da ich mir den wahrscheinlich holen werde...

Kann man eigentlich auch als Hardware-Laie nen Cpu-Kühler/VGA-Kühler wechseln,oder soll ich das lieber vom Fachmann machen lassen...


----------



## Ceyone (5. Februar 2011)

Wenn du es schaffst einen PC zusammenzubauen,
dann ist ein CPU/VGA Kühler wechseln kein großes Problem.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. Februar 2011)

D@rk schrieb:


> Außnahme is Crysis 2  is bestimmt wieder utopisch


Erst informieren dann posten, Crysis 2 soll annähernd dieselben Anforderungen haben wir Crysis. Ist also kein größeres Problem und mit ner 5870 ohne Probleme machbar


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (5. Februar 2011)

Den hab ich nicht selbst zusammengebaut,den hab ich mir bauen lassen...

Ich denk zurzeit über den hier Thermalright AXP-140 Heatsink - Multiplatform - CPU Kuehler nach,bringt sich der was in kombination mit dem spitfire/R5 auf der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2011)

(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> Der Cpu-Kühler müsste dann aber auch von der Größe her zwischen dem MoBo und dem thermalright Spitfire platz haben,da ich mir den wahrscheinlich holen werde...



Hol dir lieber den Thermalright Shaman. Der hat fast die gleiche Kühlleistung wie der Spitfire. Nur, dass du die Platzprobleme nicht hast und der Kühler nicht mit dem CPU-Kühler kollidiert. 




(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch als Hardware-Laie nen Cpu-Kühler/VGA-Kühler wechseln,oder soll ich das lieber vom Fachmann machen lassen...




Easy!


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (6. Februar 2011)

Ein neuer Kühler macht schon Sinn, aber hast du den jetzigen überhaupt schon mal gereinigt? Nachdem du allerdings noch nie einen Kühler getauscht hast, nehme ich an, dass der Boxed vollkommen verstaubt ist, und neben einer Reinigung auch mal ne neue Wärmeleitpaste verdient hätte.


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (6. Februar 2011)

gereinigt schon oft...

Nunja,wegen Wärmeleitpaste,das Teil ist noch kein Jahr alt..

Shaman is nix für mich,und die Platzprobleme sind mir eigentlich auch egal,tower-kühler brauch ich nicht,da gibts sicher einen leistungsstarken der flach ist...


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hätt da noch ne andere Frage,wieviel würd ich für den Pc noch kriegen?


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Februar 2011)

Sorry, das ist ne Wertschätzung, Wertschätzungen dürfen nur im Marktplatz gemacht werden und auf den hast du noch keinen Zugriff.


----------

